

ITC says HTC violating two of Apple's patents - arpit
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-20079905-94/itc-says-htc-violating-two-of-apples-patents/

======
glimcat
Slightly more info by following this link:

[http://allthingsd.com/20110715/itc-rules-htc-violated-two-
ap...](http://allthingsd.com/20110715/itc-rules-htc-violated-two-apple-
patents/?refcat=news)

Patents in question:

[http://www.google.com/patents/about/5946647_System_and_metho...](http://www.google.com/patents/about/5946647_System_and_method_for_performing.html?id=aFEWAAAAEBAJ)

[http://www.google.com/patents?id=nCYJAAAAEBAJ&printsec=f...](http://www.google.com/patents?id=nCYJAAAAEBAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=6,343,263&hl=en&ei=3rUgTojDCtHXiAKxsaTOAw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCgQ6AEwAA)

Are both of these really as obscenely broad and all-encompassing as they look?
WTF, USA?

------
Steko
At least one of these patents is apparently fundamental to Android which means
Google needs to get off their ass and step up.

I believe the timeline is 60 day review then judge rules (which could go the
other way, usually doesn't change much) and of course there are appeals.

